# Wild Pigs



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

So I wacked a half dozen medium sized pigs at the deer lease this weekend. Still got them quartered in the cooler. Whats your favorite way to cook them? We already got a ton of sausage and tamales and looking to do something different. Ever cook them whole bone-in? I do most of cooking on the old smokey.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

texasred said:


> So I wacked a half dozen medium sized pigs at the deer lease this weekend. Still got them quartered in the cooler. Whats your favorite way to cook them? We already got a ton of sausage and tamales and looking to do something different. Ever cook them whole bone-in? I do most of cooking on the old smokey.


I smoke the whole hindquarters they come out great just make sure to inject them with something so they don't get to dried out I use OJ or Dr pepper.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if they're fairly lean like most midsize and smaller.. you can baste them with acid and fat ( vinegar and lard).. for those adverse to using lard on pigs sarcasm1 ), you can used veg shortning...
keep them sopped and they'll be perfect...


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Both back straps left whole on the backbone, smoked to,perfection. Just awesome! .....cC


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds good guys. Looks I am going to smoke one whole for some pulled pork. I think Ill brine it along with the above suggestions. Its pretty lean alright. 

Backstraps are already separated but leaving them whole on the backbone sounds interesting. Never thought about doing that.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Feral pigs are too lean for pulled pork.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We have cooked a whole pig twice, and it was great. Smaller pigs, split length wise, so they would lay flat on the grill. We had a pig cooking grill, which was big and oblong, very deep, so the fire was quite a ways from the pig. Wired her to a spit, and slow cooked for several hours, swabbing often. It was great.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

pigs to about 40lb live weight, we split and BBQ the halves...
the backstrap stays w/the ribs...
since you've quartered, BBQ the shoulders and hindquarters and they'll be great as long as you don't let them dry out...
if you still have the ribs w/backstrap/loin attached, do the same just keep 'em moist (fat and acid) you'll be OK...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

same method for a properly butchered and cleaned javalina..


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

The quarters cooked like a pot roast is excellent too!!! Fry that backstrap!!!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> We have cooked a whole pig twice, and it was great. Smaller pigs, split length wise, so they would lay flat on the grill. We had a pig cooking grill, which was big and oblong, very deep, so the fire was quite a ways from the pig. Wired her to a spit, and slow cooked for several hours, swabbing often. It was great.


Sounds like a Cuban style roast pig.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

If you don't cure and smoke the hams, you are missing out on some great eating. I prefer this to store bought hams.


----------

